# P90 Humbucker Recommendations



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey guys... got another Agile LP this past weekend. Not quite as good as my first one, but also not yet been set up properly.

I was debating between sounds... Slash's pickups, vs what Tom Scholz (Boston) has, and now I can do both. 

I know Scholz uses a Dimarzio Super Distortion for lead, and I found a nice one online with a chrome cover, so I can still keep the chrome pickup look the guitar currently has.

Neck, he has a P90. I'll need to get a humbucker sized one for mine. Gibson has them, but the top is all black. On my Slash Agile, I'll be going for black pickups, but this one I want chrome, plus the Gibson's kinda put it outta budget.

Saw an older thread about how the GFS P90's are almost the same as the Gibson's and was debating to go that route.

Figured I'd check here for recommendations for cheap-ish P90's that are similar to what Scholz would have used, and even Dimarzio clones similar to the Super Distortions if there are any. I'm fine with cheap clones, so long as they're decent.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

www.premierguitar.com/articles/20058-humbucker-sized-p-90-review-roundup


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Seymour duncan phat cat, done.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I like the Lindy Fralin p92


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Budda said:


> Seymour duncan phat cat, done.


Well, like I mentioned, Gibson's are outta budget so looking for something cheap-ish... those cost about the same as the Gibsons.... undone! 

Seriously though, I do like the reviews on the Phat Cats, problem is just the cost for me, that's why I was looking at stuff like Kent Armstrong, GFS, Warman, etc... cheaper but still good reviews on their stuff.

I guess the other issue is covers...looking on eBay at the Phat Cats, they all seem listed as being Nickel covers, which I prefer over Chrome, but, the Dimarzio and my bridge is all Chrome so they wouldn't match. And ya, I would 100% notice the difference instantly between the two. I'm like Rain Man for stuff that doesn't match. 

I guess the other point to mention is again, looking to get the same sound that Scholz had in his guitar, so, looking for a decent priced pickup, but also something that would sound more like that vintage tone he had. I'll never get his exact sound, I don't even have the same gear let alone skill... but... gotta start somewhere and pickups are a big factor.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Check out Vineham Pickups in Newfoundland. I haven't tried his Hum-Dog P90, but my Rabid Dog P90s rock. I've yet to be disappointed by any pickups I've bought from him.

P90_Pickups


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@THRobinson buy used.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Craig Vineham. Canadian Built. His Hum Dogs are humbucker sized P90s. $80Cdn. They come in Black. Scroll down - P90_Pickups


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

I've got a few search alerts for used. 

One of the Dimarzio's I'm looking to buy is used. Just need to check something first. I may have one... sorta... way back in around 1990, had put together a Frankencaster, sat in storage for years until my nephew was older and wanted a guitar so gave it to him. He still has it, but wiring and pots need some serious work, and serious setup now that I know more about that stuff. But... the lead looks like the Dimarzio... not sure what it is, hoping if I pull it out it says on the back.

I have a Screamin' Demon as well, used it a few months then sold the guitar way back early '90s. Been sitting there ever since. Nephew wants it so maybe trade if he has the Dimarzio.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Depending on the tone you are going for, you might want to consider your magnet choice as well. Alnico II is generally a smoother sound I find, while Alnico V may have a bit more top-end and bite. 

That said, of all the parts on your guitar, I’d suggest the pickups are not where you want to cut corners. A great sounding pickup can be the difference between a guitar that’s fun to play sometimes and a guitar that you can’t put down.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

Just put a rabid dog from Vineham in my PGK and I absolutely love it. I do have a JS Moore p90 but haven’t tried it yet.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

THRobinson said:


> Hey guys... got another Agile LP this past weekend. Not quite as good as my first one, but also not yet been set up properly.
> 
> I was debating between sounds... Slash's pickups, vs what Tom Scholz (Boston) has, and now I can do both.
> 
> I know Scholz uses a Dimarzio Super Distortion for lead,.....


+1 for Tom Scholz tone! Kudos to you for our shared appreciation of him.







Btw, I too intend to drop a humbucker size P90 in the neck position of my LP Studio and I will be buying Canadian from Vineham. I also want a full chrome cover and am planning on asking Craig if he can do this.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Ha, turns out I have a Super Distortion... I bought what I was told was a Screamin' Demon, oh way back in like 1990 or something, used a few months, sold guitar and its been in a drawer ever since. 

Just finished lining the drawers on an old vintage tool box to use for my guitar tools since I needed something bigger... took the pickup out and looked at the back and says DP100.

I'm half happy and half annoyed that the store sold me the wrong pickup... 28yrs ago. 

Just needs a nickel cover plate and some wax I guess.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

StratCat said:


> +1 for Tom Scholz tone! Kudos to you for our shared appreciation of him.
> 
> Btw, I too intend to drop a humbucker size P90 in the neck position of my LP Studio and I will be buying Canadian from Vineham. I also want a full chrome cover and am planning on asking Craig if he can do this.


Neat, just went to the site... let me know if he does the full chrome or nickel covers. I was going to go for the GFS, ToneRider or Kent Armstrong because of reviews and budget, but being from the USA... after shipping, duty, exchange etc... rather buy Canadian if any good.

But... needs to match.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

THRobinson said:


> Neat, just went to the site... let me know if he does the full chrome or nickel covers. I was going to go for the GFS, ToneRider or Kent Armstrong because of reviews and budget, but being from the USA... after shipping, duty, exchange etc... rather buy Canadian if any good.
> 
> But... needs to match.


You will probably beat me to the request as I can’t do it until November time frame.
Maybe Vineham could provide a matching nickel cover for the DP100 Super Distortion.


----------



## 79Deluxe (6 mo ago)

Thank you all


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

79Deluxe said:


> Thank you all



For what?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

THRobinson said:


> For what?


For the opportunity to pad out to 26 posts?


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Old thread, kinda forgot about it.


----------

